# Any Guppy breeders?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife is interested in aquiring a fancy guppy for my tank, since i lack 'pretty' fish, so was wondering if we have any breeders here. Rather buy from here than a shop, as i've had very bad luck with King Ed's Blue Moscows. doesn't need to be current stock, im a patient person.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I think this needs to be under classifieds section since you are looking for fish 

Good Luck finding them.

In the mean time I suggest you look up on guppy problems and how to keep them healthy etc (since you mentioned bad luck with guppies before). I myself had problems with my guppies and later found out that it was related to dropsy.

Hopefully you can get your hands on some healthy and genetically strong guppies.


----------

